# Limited Hot Water



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

My wife and I own a 2009 Outback 28 BH. We love it and our daughers Lauren (14) and Erin (almost 6) can't get enough of Outbacking...however we have been having hot water trouble. We cannot get through a shower without having to rinse off in cold water...both the electric and gas systems are working...as we've tried both and get hot water...just not enough to take a shower longer that 3 to 4 minutes. When one of us is in the shower the other person can hear the gas burner turn on...however we always run out...and if you turn off the cold the hot actually runs out and then just air comes out. I've been reading your Forum's the last day or so and cannot find anyting like this. Any Suggestions?

Secondly...the oven will not stay lit...we've tried several times to cook things in the oven and it keeps going out...the stove top works fine...any suggestions?

Lastly...I made the mistake of putting the battery cables on backwords before I saw the small note behind the battery advising of the proper installation and fried 2 fuses...I replaced them...however my radio will not turn on...there is power to it as it does light up and I have pressed the reset however it just flashes and will not turn on. I may have to relace it...I will however try to replace the fuse in the radio as I noticed a forum on this yesterday...however in that example there was no power at the radio.

Any help on these issues will be greatly appreciated...we brought the Outback in for service and the dealer was advised of the stove and hot water and return it to us stating they were repaired however they are the same...

Keep Outbacking!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Chuck&Geri said:


> My wife and I own a 2009 Outback 28 BH. We love it and our daughers Lauren (14) and Erin (almost 6) can't get enough of Outbacking...however we have been having hot water trouble. We cannot get through a shower without having to rinse off in cold water...both the electric and gas systems are working...as we've tried both and get hot water...just not enough to take a shower longer that 3 to 4 minutes. When one of us is in the shower the other person can hear the gas burner turn on...however we always run out...and if you turn off the cold the hot actually runs out and then just air comes out. I've been reading your Forum's the last day or so and cannot find anyting like this. Any Suggestions?
> 
> Secondly...the oven will not stay lit...we've tried several times to cook things in the oven and it keeps going out...the stove top works fine...any suggestions?
> 
> ...


 First on your hot water tank, there is a petcock. Did you open the pet cock to release trapped air in the tank? You may have an air "blanket" which allows a portion of the tank to fill only. It may be as easy as allowing all most all of the air to escape from the tank through the petcock. Open the access door to your water heater. At the top you'll see a brass colored drain with silver colored tab. Lift the tab, allow most of the air to escape....shower on!

As far as the battery cables. You are not the first and won't be the last. it is possible you toasted the radio, if it was on, when the terminals were swapped. If it was off, perhaps just a fuse took the hit. You'll have to meter it to make sure your getting power to the radio and then check the internals.

Eric


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't add much, because I'm new to my '09 OB as well, but I just wanted to say WELCOME!

You're in the right place for answers!

~Z


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks very much Eric...I've done this the last time out and we did get a little more water...should this be done veyr often?


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks very much Z...it's great to be here...and amazing I am getting help so quick...What a small world...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the radio has a fuse behind it. CamperAndy will be able to confirm.

For the wh, once purged of air it should be ok. If you need more btu's leave the gas and electric on at the same time.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The water heater should last longer then 4 or 5 minutes but lets do a test first to see where you are at.

Let the water heater run on gas until it cycles off. Then run just enough hot water only into a large cup in the tub until it is hot. Measure the water temperature in the cup. Then run the water some more into a second cup until you hear the heater turn on, now measure the temperature in the second cup.

You may want to do this a couple of times to get the averages of the 1st and 2nd cup. What this tells you is the operating temperature of the water heater upper and lower temperatures. These heaters run very hot and can run as high as 165 degrees but should be a max of about 140 degrees.

If the 1st cup temperature is below 120 then your control thermostat needs to be replaced.

As for the air pocket. You should have one for thermal expansion in the tank. It self regulates but venting excess air out with the hot water flow. During normal use once the tank has been vented you should be able to run just hot water without obvious air flow or venting with the water. If you are then the water supply to the trailer has lots of air in it.

Last but not least most people take Navy showers in the trailer, Get wet, turn off water, soap up, turn on water to rinse.

The Oven issue is most likely one of two things, air in the pilot or a poorly placed thermocouple (it could be a plugged pilot tube or a bad thermocouple but we will get to that later).

My method for starting the oven is different then most but see how it works for you. Using a long lighter light the oven pilot and leave the lighter there for 20 to 30 seconds. Turn the oven knob from pilot to 250 degrees while keeping the lighter on the the pilot and thermocouple. The second stage pilot should come on and if Thermocouple is working the main gas valve will come on for the main burner. Once the main burner lights remove the lighter. Let it run this way for 2 or 3 minutes, this will purges the pilot line and completely heat up the thermocouple. Once it has run a while turn the control valve back to pilot and watch the flame, it should reduce to a small flame directly under the thermocouple. If it is not then you may need to reposition the thermocouple. If the small flame goes right out then your pilot tube is plugged. If you can not get the main valve to open then this indicates a failed thermocouple.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The radio, if it has power but will not turn on then yes it is most likely toast. These radios have little in the way of reverse power protection.


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks very much CamperAndy...much appreciated...I'll check all this out...Regards


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

If you get air, sounds as if you haven't purged your lines. I always hook up the water, open the pressure valve at the top of the hot water heater, and then turn the water on. As the tank fills, it will push the air out through the pressure valve. When water reaches the top of the tank, it will start to come out of the pressure valve and then I close the pressure valve. I found that doing this creates MUCH less air in the line. After that, I go in the camper and turn on each faucet long enough to purge the air from the lines.


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd like to thank everyone very much for all their help...we are not Outbacking again until June 19th weekend so I have printed all your comments and will check the radio before our trip and deal with the stove and water heater while away...it's good to have a couple chores to keep me busy on the road...much appreciated...Regards. Chuck


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

You should be able to have much longer shower times. Check and see if there is a hot water heater bypass, it's something used for winterizing the trailer. I've never had to use mine but I bet if the valve is is the wrong position it could cause some problems like you're having. To get air out of the lines I just open each of the faucets and let the pump run until the air is out and then I'm good until the next time I drain the system. I've never messed with the valve on the heater.


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone...I just went out to where my Outback is stored between trips (inlaws, as my driveway is steep) and replaced the fuse in the back...and voila I have music...if it wasn't for my Outback friends I may not have music for awhile...or until I replaced the stereo.

We'll be traveling again on the 19th...and I'll do all the preparations you have mentioned to make sure I get hot water...because those military showers you talked about don't bother me however they don't excite my three girls.

Much appreciated...

Cheers

Chuck


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

We had a short trip last weekend and I replaced the pressure reducer that you add to the hose before connecting it to the side of the Outback for potable water...and this worked very well...it seemed that the water taps had much better flow with significantly reduced air in the water...the former reducer must have been faulty. Funny thing...as I have 3 of these...the original was plastic and worked well with a previous RV and then I purchased a more expensive brass model and this is the one that gave me the problems. We now have plenty of hot water to shower in...as the former reducer must have been adding significant air to the hot water tank thus reducing the volume of water.

I hooked up the plastic reducer...opened the hose valve and opened the taps inside as well as opened the valve on the outside of the hot water heater until the air was released and voila...we hat sufficient hot water all week-end. We did use the gas and electric together as well...so there are 3 happy girls on our trips now.

As for the oven...we still cannot get it to stay lit...I held the long lighter on the pilot for 3 minutes or more to heat it significantly...then once lit we left it for 5 minutes before lighting the oven, however it still only stayed lit for a few minutes before shutting off. Can anyone tell me the distance the thermocouple should be from the pilot light...there seems to be a metal object a couple inches long and palallel to the pilot light and just above the pilot light...how large should this gap be? Is this the thermocouple?

Chuck


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Chuck&Geri said:


> We had a short trip last weekend and I replaced the pressure reducer that you add to the hose before connecting it to the side of the Outback for potable water...and this worked very well...it seemed that the water taps had much better flow with significantly reduced air in the water...the former reducer must have been faulty. Funny thing...as I have 3 of these...the original was plastic and worked well with a previous RV and then I purchased a more expensive brass model and this is the one that gave me the problems. We now have plenty of hot water to shower in...as the former reducer must have been adding significant air to the hot water tank thus reducing the volume of water.
> 
> I hooked up the plastic reducer...opened the hose valve and opened the taps inside as well as opened the valve on the outside of the hot water heater until the air was released and voila...we hat sufficient hot water all week-end. We did use the gas and electric together as well...so there are 3 happy girls on our trips now.
> 
> ...


 The pilot light can be problematic. We have had issues with it before, but always it has been to ensure there is sufficient gas in the line and that the thermocouple has warmed suffieciently to allow the continued flow of gas.

With an Aim-A Flame, light the pilot, and keep the knob pushed in. Usually for 30 seconds or so. release the knob and ensure the pilot is still lit. If you are having difficulty keeping the pilot lit in this manner, run the burners for a moment and then try the pilot. once the pilot is lit, immediately set the oven to 300-400 degrees and see that the burner lights. Carefully rotate the knob to the pilot position and recheck the pilot after 1 minute. It should remain lit.

The thermocouple, I believe, is about 3/4 of an inch directly over the Pilot light. Ensure that it is not recessed behind the flame. It may need to be adjusted if in fact the tip of the flame does not rise in the direction of the tip of the thermocouple. The thermocouple SHOULD be in the proper position to begin with.

hope this helps.

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like the pilot needs to be adjusted to be stronger, or the thermocouple moved closer. Our gas fireplace (at home) had this problem where it would run on pilot, but when you turned the main falme on, after a couple minuted it would go out. It was because with the main burner on, the gas flow to the pilot was reduced. In that case, I could increase the pilot with a little set screw to correct the situation. Perhaps the ovens have the same ability?


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks very much Eric and Nathan...I'll look at this to correct it...much apprecieted.


----------

